# Sil Lim Tao and Tensho?



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2002)

I was flipping through some WC books earlier and noticed the strong similarity between the blocks especially in the first form and the Okinawan form Tensho. Is there a connection?


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I was flipping through some WC books earlier and noticed the strong similarity between the blocks especially in the first form and the Okinawan form Tensho. Is there a connection? *



I've seen that claim made in print a few times.  However, I don't know the Tensho kata, so I'd have to see that first.

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 27, 2002)

If there are any pictures online of the tensho kata? or could you describe some of the blocks ?


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 27, 2002)

Well whaddya know?  Turns out I had a zipped vid file of the Tensho kata on my hard drive and forgot all about it!

After watching it, I think it's a stretch to claim any similarity between Tensho and SLT.  The only things I can see that are similar, and this is using quite a bit of imagination, are wu sao, MAYBE bil sau, MAYBE tan sao, and huen sao.

They don't look exactly like the Wing Chun techniques...again, it required some imagination on my part to see any similarity.

I've also heard other Uechi/Goju kata supposedly have similarities.  I have yet to see that.

Cthulhu


----------



## meltdown51 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hello
I know both the Sil Lim Tao and Tensho forms. Yes they both do look similar but the structure and applications are not similar at all.

Hope this helps

Joe Melton


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2002)

I learned tensho while doing goju-ryu (and really liked it) but only know the Wing Chun forms from books so I'm pleased to hear from someone who knows both.


----------



## jongman (Oct 20, 2002)

Having learnt both forms I can see some similarities in both, as long as you look further at the applications of the tan sao in SLT,(palm up knife hand), and the sideways palm strike/knife hand in Tensho. (palm down -like a bil sao)
Sometimes there is more to the movements than would first appear!


----------



## MFC__2020 (Dec 3, 2020)

I like the stationary aspect of it. In that respect its very similar to Siu Lim Tao.


----------



## wckf92 (Dec 3, 2020)

MFC__2020 said:


> I like the stationary aspect of it. In that respect its very similar to Siu Lim Tao.



...welcome to the forum MFC. But, just in case you were not aware: you just responded to a thread that was last active back in 2002! So, don't expect any of the people on this thread to still be hanging around here. 
Welcome to MT and be sure to intro yourself if you get time. Thx.


----------



## MFC__2020 (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks wckf92!  
I did see that but some of these subjects are just so interesting I cant help but put my 2 cents in...years/decades later.

What do you mean by intro myself?


----------



## geezer (Dec 7, 2020)

MFC__2020 said:


> Thanks wckf92!
> I did see that but some of these subjects are just so interesting I cant help but put my 2 cents in...years/decades later.
> 
> What do you mean by intro myself?



Just share a little about yourself ...your background or your interests in the martial arts, that sort of thing.


----------



## nikthegreek_3 (Jan 28, 2021)

The biggest mistake is that people make is to believe that forms are based on applications. They are not! They just teach principles very useful for the actual fight. This is about all traditional martial arts. And of course Wing Chun. 
This is the best analysis of Wing Chun's form in Youtube and you can see my point. There are not applications, but concepts:


----------

